# Is your CMA your exclusive art?



## Tames D (Nov 3, 2007)

My version of CMA is Kung Fu San Soo. However, I have never had a problem with crosstraining in other arts. Kenpo, TKD Ju-Jutsu, JKD. Mostly dabbling but enough to where I can effectivly add to my knowlege.

Jimmy Woo told me over 30 years ago not to be afraid to explore other areas of the Martial Arts. But I know that there are people that absolutely do not agree with this. 

So... do you accent your CMA with other arts? If not, why?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 2 major arts that i practice/study today:
The FMA mainly Sikaran and Pai Lum
however I have no problem studying any other art and learning from it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2007)

Taijiquan 16 years, Sanda less than 2 years. No longer train Xingyiquan but I did train it for about 2.5 years I trained Wing Chun maybe a year but no longer train it either the total time in the other styles is much less. I have been in CMA for 16 years and only CMA. The first 3 years I tried several different CMA forms but through it all I have trained Taiji. I was in TKD and Jujitsu for years prior to starting CMA and I have on occasion thought about going back to TDK or trying Hapkido or Judo but I realized that there is nothing for me there anymore. Not that I am that advanced it is just that I get the training I really want in CMA.


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 4, 2007)

In the past I would always try to study each individual system.

Such as Tong Long, Bei Shaolin, Wing Chun, Pak Mei, Taiji, Tong Bei, TKD, Judo, Ju-jitsu and the list keeps piling up. I tried this approach for 15 years, then I realized each system had unique approaches to different methods of cultivation. But as for Martial applications I realized what was important wasnt learning as many systems as possible but to learn the four ranges of combat. Tek/Da/Suai/Na- or more loosely stated kicking/striking/throwing/grappling. I'm not saying that I am a big MMA activist or anything for my personal preference I feel that CMA addresses each range as long as you have an experienced Sifu. So thats what my primary focus has been is training each range of fighting as opposed to learning new styles to counter other styles. 

But I dont have any regrets about learning quite a few systems I studied each one for a long period of time and gained valuable insights especially in the areas of Fa jing. As well as various Nei Gong training methods. 

But given this approach I wasnt ever able to put everthing completely together and make myself better like I thought I could. Thats the number one problem based on my perspective on the style vs style concept. Again this is only my opinion and I'm sure my perspective may change in the future given growth through Wu Gong training. 

But I do feel that its necessary to learn and have experience in each range to be a more complete Martial Artist, though there is nothing wrong with only learning one range and perfecting that range if thats the intention.


thats just my .02 cents


take care,


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 4, 2007)

By the way Xue Sheng its great to see you back, your posts are always awesome to read!





take care,


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 4, 2007)

I started with a JKD variant, which I studied for two years.  When I went to university I found a bagua school and have stuck with that since 1987.  It is now my ownly art in a practical sense, its just so big that it precludes other arts.  I say in a practical sense because I am constantly looking at concepts from other arts, particularly xingyi and taiji.


----------



## Mei Hua (Nov 6, 2007)

The more the merrier says I, especially in areas that your art doesn't emphasize.

My main is Bei Shaolin Honan Meihuazhuang, I also currently train BJJ/MMA, have done a number of years of She Chuan, Wudang, Judo, Jiu Jitsu, Aikido, TKD...


----------



## clfsean (Nov 6, 2007)

CMA is all I do now... works for me. 

I've done other things in the past that add a twist or surprise to my training brothers from time to time, but for the most part... CMA only.


----------



## funnytiger (Nov 14, 2007)

I have only taken my art (Jow Ga) but I have taken a couple classes in Krav Maga which I think is a great compliment to it (and probably a few other arts as well). Unfortunately, I just don't have the time to train 2 arts right now. But I just joined a jiu jitsu meetup group that meets once a month. I obviously won't get a whole lot out of that little bit of training, but I plan to take whatever I can get as far as I can.

- ft


----------



## masherdong (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, we combine Taiji and jiu-jitsu with our mantis training.  Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 14, 2007)

funnytiger said:


> I have only taken my art (Jow Ga) but I have taken a couple classes in Krav Maga which I think is a great compliment to it (and probably a few other arts as well). Unfortunately, I just don't have the time to train 2 arts right now. But I just joined a jiu jitsu meetup group that meets once a month. I obviously won't get a whole lot out of that little bit of training, *but I plan to take whatever I can get as far as I can*.
> 
> - ft


You got the right attitude.


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Apr 18, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Yes, we combine Taiji and jiu-jitsu with our mantis training.  Pretty cool stuff!



I am from the other way around, sort of. Start with Kuntao with Chinese-Indonesians, then moved to JMA (Karate, Jujutsu) with Japanese and Japan-trained teachers, and then now I am studying Taijiquan while keeping the training in the JMA. The result is that I have a lot of fun


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 18, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> My version of CMA is Kung Fu San Soo. However, I have never had a problem with crosstraining in other arts.


Worked out the other way around for me. Began with Kempo, then felt I needed some hard core reality in the mix, and found Kung Fu San Soo. Together, they're a nice blend and give me all I can handle.

It's good to know Jimmy encouraged exploration. Never knew him, but studied with one of his first gen. masters, who had the same attitude.


----------



## ggg214 (Apr 18, 2008)

now i am only  practising taiji, because i don't have enough time to train other style.
as my master say, all the CMAs have the same basic requirement or body foundation.so for a beginner, it's no good to crosstraining. but after the process of body built, it's needly to cross-communication with other styles, push-hands, free fight, then one can progress.
for me, i have to focus on reaching the basic requirement.


----------



## 7starmarc (Apr 18, 2008)

Seven star praying mantis is the only style I train in (about 3 years now). I have found that it has so much to it that I don't really have time to time to delve into anything else. From working the forms (open hand and weapon), chi sau, technique drills, sensitivity training, chin na, and general conditioning, I wouldn't have time to look into anything else.

I have to admit that we have adapted a few throws from suai jiao, but that's about it.

For me, Seven star praying mantis is a deep enough art that I don't feel that I have needed to go elsewhere. Perhaps, some day, I might look into a bit of BJJ or other more dedicated ground fighting. Aside from that, I feel that adding other elements might actually harm the feel and movements I am still working hard to cultivate in order to perform mantis kung fu properly.


----------



## HG1 (Apr 18, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> My version of CMA is Kung Fu San Soo. However, I have never had a problem with crosstraining in other arts. Kenpo, TKD Ju-Jutsu, JKD. Mostly dabbling but enough to where I can effectivly add to my knowlege.
> 
> Jimmy Woo told me over 30 years ago not to be afraid to explore other areas of the Martial Arts. But I know that there are people that absolutely do not agree with this.
> 
> So... do you accent your CMA with other arts? If not, why?


 
I've taken a small break to do some Hsing-I otherwise it's been all Hung-Ga. While I find all martial arts fascinating I really haven't found a need to look outside my chosen art.


----------



## Almost (Nov 14, 2008)

I used to study Karate as a kid but i never got very far but what i did learn i took with me for a while. Now i've been studying Pai Lum for over a year and it really changed my thinking of blocking and fighting. Karate blocks were so hard and straight that it was hard to adapt and think of blocks and angles and such. The transition was odd but well worth it. So really now Pai Lum is all I do and with the depth its more than enough. I don't think i would have time/ want to train in anoy other style for two reasons. 1.) Pai Lum has such a broad range of techniques that i don't feel like i'm missin gout on kicking on punching or grapeling... 2.) You really should aproach each style with a clean slate. To really learn what the style is about a new mind set is need to really get the full experence.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## geezer (Nov 15, 2008)

_


Almost said:



			So really now Pai Lum is all I do and with the depth its more than enough. I don't think i would have time/ want to train in anoy other style for two reasons. 1.) Pai Lum has such a broad range of techniques that i don't feel like i'm missin gout on kicking on punching or grapeling... 
		
Click to expand...

_


Almost said:


> > I started out  in the mid -70's with a simplified or introductory version of Pai Lum taught by David L. Smith of New London, Ct. (If anybody knows where to reach him please PM me). Then I took up Wing Chun in '79 and in '80 began training with GM Leung Ting in his "Wing Tsun" subsystem. I stayed with him for about a dozen years before succumbing to a severe MA burnout. I also began training Combat Escrima with Rene Latosa back in '85. I dropped it all by about '92. Last year I got back into it with my old WT and Escrima brothers. Two of my former students now each have over 25 years experience and have attained master level in WT and Escrima respectively. They eventually separated from their parent associations and just do their own thing, and each is very good. Now they are _my_ teachers as well as my friends. I have kissed politics goodbye, I just train for myself and love what I'm learning.


----------



## sjansen (Nov 16, 2008)

I was told "shame on you" for studying other arts. This only drove me want to do it more. I study my main art and kenpo and kali/silat.


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Nov 16, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with training other styles as long as your base style is ingrained in you well enough, so as not to hinder your growth by training other styles before you really understand the main principles of your style.
 Otherwise you may find yourself fighting the 2 steps forward, 1 step back with all of your training.


----------



## sjansen (Nov 16, 2008)

ChukaSifu2 said:


> There's nothing wrong with training other styles as long as your base style is ingrained in you well enough, so as not to hinder your growth by training other styles before you really understand the main principles of your style.
> Otherwise you may find yourself fighting the 2 steps forward, 1 step back with all of your training.


 
I totaly agree


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tai chi 3 years, and I recently started training in choy lay fut, but I practiced karate for 12 years.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Nov 17, 2008)

All my arts are CMA and "bird derivatives." That means Ying Jow Pai eagle claw, Nine Bird Wudan Shaolin, and Ba Mei southern white crane, with Yang style tai chi thrown in. I have learned these from 3 very different and diverse teachers! ( One is Chinese and now older, one is black but grew up training from age 3-15 in Hong Kong and is fluent in Chinese/Vietnamese as well as English,and a middle aged skinny white guy with incredible fa jing who is the senior of a very famous master from Boston and Taiwan). They all taught me different things over the last 30+ years, but I was always in Chinese arts. However, I also discreetly learned some tae kwon do in the early days from such greats in Texas as Tim Kirby, Ray McCallum, and other seniors of Demetrius Golden Greek Havanas, just learning sparring and kicking techniques from them. My first wife was Filipino, and she taught me kali and espada y espada, since her province of Bisayan is reknowned for female knife fighters. 

I love watching other arts, but trying to perfect my Chinese styles is a life long pursuit and difficult enough. But, I will ask questions of any style where I feel the master is superior! To not do so, is to be close minded and ya might miss something that unifies everything!!!


----------

